# Plans for smokers



## cheech (Jan 6, 2006)

I am interested in building a new smoker.

I would love to build something a bit unique just for the fun of it.

I have seen it where someone took an old '51 Ford pickup turned the engine area into a firebox, emptied the interior added racks, blacked out the windows and added smoke stacks to it.

Has anyone seen any other ideas?


----------



## brandx (Jan 19, 2006)

I've never seen anything like that but I must admit, as much as I love smoking and the end results of my time and efforts doing it, if I were fortunate enough to aquire something as nice as a 51 Ford pick up I wouldn't be hanging meat in it. Just one mans opinion.


----------



## jamesb (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't have any other ideas, but here are some pics of a pick up truck turned smoker...














James.


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2006)

Those were the pictures I was looking for. I thought I saved them somewhere but could not find them. Do you have the site that those came off of?


----------



## cheech (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## bbqblitz (Apr 13, 2006)

Man, that thing would be a bitch to heat.


----------



## veener88 (Apr 19, 2006)

After seeing the outhouse idea it has me thinking when I get working on the 2nd tear and 3rd maybe I could find a way to build a smoker into the look of it.  The fire box is what I can not figure out.  I want to build a bar area and I think it would be cool to have part if it be the smoker its self.


----------



## jamesb (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry for the long delay in re-checking this thread... but, those pictures came from e-bay. I have an awful habit of saving pictures of interesting smokers that I come across... I have several more of that particular smoker if your interested...

James.


----------



## jamesb (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't think that it would be that difficult... you have an enclosed area, a fire box, a fire... what is tough about that?

James.


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 19, 2006)

James, I have the same habit of collecting pictures from the Internet. I have loads of smoker pics. I just have a poor filing system when it comes to trying to find anything.


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

Bob or James have you been able to find any of the old pictures that you could share?


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 13, 2007)

That's the coolest smoker I've ever seen.
It would be really cool to just make a smoker out of the bed of a truck and drive it.


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2007)

And include a refrigerator and a bed or hammock and......


----------



## bud's bbq (Jan 29, 2007)

Cheech, just navigating this great forum........the p/u truck cracks me up.  let alone, driving it!!!

bud


----------



## moltenone (Feb 13, 2007)

here's an idea cheech.


mark


----------



## moltenone (Feb 14, 2007)

oops i didn't realize that this smoker was already posted on the forum
and built by a member!!!



mark


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Moltenone,

I am really interested in something that is as much a conversation pieces as it is a smoker. That is why I like the pick up idea.

Some day if I find an old truck I may do something like this.


----------



## moltenone (Feb 19, 2007)

hey Cheech,
howz about a blazer .


Mark


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 20, 2007)

How about a motorcycle. Put the firebox in the frame and a long barrel on top to cook in.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's a neat one.


----------



## smoked (Mar 3, 2007)

that's awsome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheech (May 24, 2007)

Gunslinger love the street sign above the smoker LOL


----------

